# Question à propos de Gmail sur Apple Watch



## Pobla Picossa (21 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

Ma question est simple : 
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment recevoir les notifications de comptes Gmail en temps réel sur l'Apple Watch ET ouvrir le mail entièrement, directement à partir de la notification ?

Je sais que Google ne permet pas à Mail de recevoir son push. Ce n'est pas de la faute d'Apple, OK. Mais suis-je vraiment condamné à ne plus utiliser Gmail ou à me contenter d'Android Wear ?

Je précise que j'ai une Apple Watch (inox), je la trouve très confortable et jolie, mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir lire directement les mails Gmail à partir de la notification me pénalise.

Actuellement, pour avoir le push, je me sers de l'app Gmail mais je ne peux pas lire directement le mail en entier sur la montre à partir de la notification.

Merci !


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2015)

Redirige t'es ma ils GMAIL vers une autre boite Mail.
Et pourquoi vouloir continuer à utiliser Gmail? Surtout vu leur tendance à regarder dans les mails...


----------



## Pobla Picossa (22 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour l'idée.

On fait comment pour rediriger les mails Gmail vers une autre boîte mail ?


----------



## fousfous (22 Septembre 2015)

Ah ça par contre je sais pas, fouille dans les réglages et tu trouveras surement.
J'ai déjà fait ça pour une boite hotmail.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (22 Septembre 2015)

OK merci.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (23 Septembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé une solution, même si elle n'est pas idéale : j'ai installé l'app Spark.
A l'arrivée d'un mail (en push depuis les serveurs de Spark), la notification affiche le message entier.
Le hic, c'est que si on ne le lit pas immédiatement, il va dans "le point rouge", et là, on n'a plus accès qu'aux premières lignes. il faut alors toucher tout un tas de fois la montre pour lire le message en entier.

Au niveau des mails, c'est vraiment pas ça, cette Apple Watch.
Avec Android wear, désolé mais c'est bien mieux fichu.


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2015)

C'est Gmail qui est mal foutu, avec un compte Apple y a vraiment aucuns problèmes, tu devrais essayer


----------



## Pobla Picossa (23 Septembre 2015)

Tu veux dire qu'avec un compte Apple, lorsque tu touches une notification qui se trouve dans le point rouge, le mail entier s'ouvre instantanément ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2015)

Bah quand tu ouvres la notification ça s'ouvre comme quand tu l'as en levant le poignet au bon moment. Et si tu veux aller dans mail tu appuis sur l'icône qui est dans la notif.


----------



## terenciode (25 Septembre 2015)

d'ailleurs je comprend toujours pas pourquoi google a retiré le push.c'est completement con quoi.


----------



## terenciode (25 Septembre 2015)

d'ailleurs je comprend toujours pas pourquoi google a retiré le push.c'est completement con quoi.


----------



## fousfous (25 Septembre 2015)

C'est pour les pousser à utiliser leur app...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pour les pousser à utiliser leur app...


Où te pousser à payer un compte pro qui lui a la push...


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Où te pousser à payer un compte pro qui lui a la push...


Oui aussi, mais dans tout les cas faut toujours éviter d'utiliser les spyware de google.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (26 Septembre 2015)

Bon, pour tous ceux qui apprécient Gmail (et j'en fais partie)... J'ai trouvé la solution qui fonctionne "presque" aussi bien que sur Android Wear. Enfin !

Je me suis créé une adresse icloud.com qui sert uniquement à recevoir les notifications de tous mes comptes Gmail ET qui me permet de lire mes messages en entier sur la montre.

Ensuite, pour chaque adresse Gmail, il faut aller dans les paramètres (de Gmail) > Transfert et POP/IMAP.
La première option de la page permet de transférer les mails vers le compte icloud.com. Important : veiller à afficher l'option "Conserver la copie originale Gmail dans la boîte de réception".

Ensuite, sur l'iPhone, aller dans les notifications de Mail, choisir "vibrations".
Et sur l'app Apple Watch, dans les réglages des notifications, choisir l'option "miroir".
N'oubliez pas de choisir dans les réglages des sons et vibrations "vibration distinctive", ce qui est une mauvaise traduction du terme anglais "predictive". Cela signifie qu'immédiatement avant chaque notification, vous allez recevoir une bonne grosse vibration (et non pas la caresse imperceptible habituelle).

Avec ces options, vous allez recevoir vos notifications de mails adressés à vos boîtes Gmail en direct, via l'app Mail et le compte iCloud, la montre va vibrer et vous allez pouvoir lire tout le message.

Ouf !

Allez, du coup je retire l'annonce de vente de l'AW du Bon Coin et d'iOccasion.
Prochaine étape : qu'Apple sorte un iPhone Note avec stylet intégré, et les widgets en page d'accueil. Et on sera bons. Dans 100 ans, peut-être.


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2015)

Pobla Picossa a dit:


> Allez, du coup je retire l'annonce de vente de l'AW du Bon Coin et d'iOccasion.
> Prochaine étape : qu'Apple sorte un iPhone Note avec stylet intégré, et les widgets en page d'accueil. Et on sera bons. Dans 100 ans, peut-être.


Ah j'aime bien la blague ^^


----------

